
Show HN: Notably – minimalist markdown content editor - chris140957
Hi, I just launched Notably:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc</a><p>Notably is a free markdown based tool for creating and sharing beautiful content using markdown syntax.<p>You can use notably to create notes, text snippets and blog posts which can then be shared publicly with seo-friendly urls or kept as private notes<p>Notably is completely free to use<p>Thanks
Chris
======
rhn_mk1
From the web site:

> Notably is completely free!

That's a bit misleading, freedom means different things to different people.
You explain that later as "free of charge", which is good, but the first
impression is still bad.

~~~
chris140957
Not sure I agree with that. What else could free mean in the context?

~~~
rhn_mk1
Well, there's not much context... the website presents a software, and that's
it.

But software freedom is an established concept, at least as much as much as
freeware is. There's no clear idea what definition is in use when someone
looks just at the headings.

~~~
cercatrova
To the average consumer, free means free of charge rather than free as in
liberty. Very few people would think the latter when talking about the word
"free" in the context of a product, of which the majority are developers, and
even still, developers who are acquainted with the free software movement
which is some fraction of that majority.

The copy on the page is clear to most people and is therefore good enough
without needing to introduce consumers to the concept of software liberty,
which would be more confusing and drive less conversion than just using the
word "free."

~~~
rhn_mk1
> and drive less conversion than just using the word "free."

I'm addressing the issue of being unclear. Sure, you can drive even more
conversion by being outright misleading, but I'm hoping that's not the
author's goal.

------
atps
Here's another one [https://trynocturnal.com/](https://trynocturnal.com/)

------
insomniacity
I'll be honest, there's a LOT of markdown editors out there. What's your USP
for Notably?

~~~
chris140957
I'm aware of that, but I'm yet to find one that I like personally. I made this
primarily for my own benefit. Appreciate it's still a work in progress,
however

~~~
seniorivn
but how is it different from others? Did you try a bunch of them, and decided
to make your own, or just wanted to make something, so why not md editor for
yourself?

~~~
chris140957
I think the choice of this sort of app is largely a question of personal
preference. What I'm trying to replace for myself is evernote, which is what
I've always fallen back to when I've tried other offerings, but it doesn't
support markdown, is largely dependant on a mobile/desktop app download and to
my eye, has a distracting/unattractive interface/output. I know evernote, like
other apps, have a lot more features than Notably, but ultimately at the
moment all I'm trying to do is validate the basic premise to see if this is
something other people like, too

~~~
seniorivn
thanks, for the answer.

I personalty don't use web apps for such things, i've made a little app for
myself that helps me to write markdown in vim with sideview preview, so i just
use vim on laptop/pc and markdown editors on mobiles(can't say which one is
better, don't really write in them)

------
s_ngularity
Attempting to sign in with google gave me a 500 Server Error

~~~
chris140957
I just saw it pop up in the logs. Apparently Google doesn't have your last
name, which confuses it. Will take a look in the morning

